# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 03/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Thông tin tổng hợp hôm nay sẽ là các gói khuyến mãi đến từ các khách sạn/resort ở Mũi Né, Hội An, Nha Trang, Thanh Hóa, Đà Lạt. Hành trình tour đi Sapa, đến Buôn Mê Thuột mùa lễ hội cafe, xa hơn là tour đi Campuchia và Trung Quốc. Cuối cùng sẽ là điểm đến mới thành phố Kurashiki - “Venice Nhật Bản. Chọn một điểm vui chơi cho những ngày nghỉ lễ sắp tới nhé!  :Smile: 


*TRONG NƯỚC*


*GÓI ƯU ĐÃI CỦA LOTUS BEACH RESORT & SPA, MŨI NÉ* 

Giá: 1.750.000 VND net / 02 người.

* Bao gồm:

01 Đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe Ocean View với bữa sáng.01 bữa ăn tối tại nhà hàng Orchid.Miễn phí nâng cấp lên loại phòng Premium Panorama (nếu còn phòng)Miễn phí dịch vụ massage chân, và giảm giá 10% dịch vụ ăn uống.Dịch vụ xe đạp và xe bus đưa đón đến trung tâm hàng ngày vào lúc 14:00.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 20/01/2013 - 31/05/2013 (không áp dụng cho những dịp Lễ Giỗ Tổ Hùng Vương và Lễ 30/4).

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*ƯU ĐÃI SPA TẠI KHÁCH SẠN HỘI AN PACIFIC*

Giá: 1.974.000 VND net/ 01 người (phòng đôi).Phụ thu người thứ hai: 1.155.000 VND net/ 02 đêm

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe Pool View, và bữa ăn sáng buffet kiểu Mỹ mỗi ngày.Nước uống và giỏ trái cây chào đón khi đến nơi.01 lượt (đón hoặc tiễn) tại sân bay quốc tế Đà Nẵng.01 bữa ăn tối Việt Nam tại nhà hàng Cham để xem chương trình múa Chăm.01 massage toàn thân, 01 massage chân hoặc massage mặt cho hai người.Giảm giá 10% dịch vụ giặt là và dịch vụ ăn uống.Sử dụng wifi / internet, xe đạp, phòng tập thể dục, tắm hơi, bi-a, bể bơi ngoài trời.Dịch vụ xe buýt để đưa đón đến phố cổ Hội An và bãi biển riêng.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/04/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*HONEYMOON TẠI VẠN CHÀI RESORT, THANH HÓA*

Giá: 4.396.000++ VND/ 02 khách

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm phòng Deluxe Ocean View, và bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày trong phòng.Hoa trong phòng khi đến, và trái cây trong phòng vào buổi tối đầu tiên01 bữa ăn tối theo thực đơn Việt Nam, dưới ánh nến lãng mạn với thức uống.Miễn phí thức uống tại Taipan Bar.Ngâm mình trong bồn tắm thảo dược trong phòng, với nến và rượu vang.Dụng cụ làm trà / cà phê và 02 chai nước khoáng miễn phí trong phòng.Sử dụng bể bơi nước nóng trong nhà và ngoài trời, tắm hơi, jacuzzi, xông hơi, trung tâm thể dục và thiết bị thể thao.Nâng cấp lên phòng Suite, và trả phòng muộn đến 18:00 (nếu còn phòng).Thuế và phí phục vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Không áp dụng cho ngày lễ và với các khuyến mãi khácPhụ thu phương tiện vận chuyển từ Hà Nội đến resort và ngược lại.Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 15/04/2013.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*GÓI TRĂNG MẬT TẠI RIVER PRINCE HOTEL ĐÀ LẠT*

Giá: 1.990.000 VND/ 02 khách/ 02 đêm.

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm phòng Deluxe và ăn sáng tại nhà hàng Ruby.Bình hoa hồng, đĩa trái cây, trang trí hoa hồng trên giường.1 chai rượu vang đỏ Đà Lạt và bữa ăn tối lãng mạn dưới ánh nến tại nhà hàng RubyThuế và phí phục vụ

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/03/2013 (không áp dụng Giáng Sinh 21 - 26/12/2012, Tết Tây 28/12/2012 – 02/01/2013, Tết Âm Lịch 10 - 17/02/2013 và không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác).

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Thành phố Kurashiki - “Venice Nhật Bản”*

Nằm dọc con kênh tuyệt đẹp dưới chân núi Tsurugata, Kurashiki từng là một thị trấn buôn bán cổ với các bức tường trắng, được ví như “Venice Nhật Bản”. Vào ban đêm, sắc trắng của dãy nhà kho cổ cùng rặng liễu rủ xuống hai bên bờ con kênh tạo cho thành phố một không gian truyền thống mang đầy sắc thái cổ xưa. Dọc theo hai bờ con kênh, bạn không chỉ tìm thấy những ngôi nhà cổ kính mà còn được ghé thăm nhiều cửa hàng nhỏ trưng bày sản phẩm truyền thống thành phố. Bên cạnh hàng dệt may, nhiều người biết đến Kurashiki với nghề buôn bán lọ thủy tinh cùng đồ gốm Bizen-yaki.

Kurashiki được coi là bảo tàng nghệ thuật phương Tây đầu tiên ở Nhật Bản. Được thành lập vào năm 1930, bảo tàng Ohara chủ yếu trưng bày bộ sưu tập nghệ thuật châu Âu của tướng quân Ohara Keisaburo. Góp phần thêm vào không khí xưa cũ truyền thống của thành phố là ngôi miếu thờ Achi nằm trên đỉnh của ngọn đồi Tsurugatayama. Kurashiki đem đến cho ta những cảm nhận rất riêng về một nơi yên bình và lãng mạn. Hãy thử một lần ghé thăm thành phố tuyệt đẹp này nhé các bạn  :Smile: 


*APA HOTEL KURASHIKI-EKIMAE*

Giá: từ 47$Giá từ: 86 USD

Địa chỉ: 1-7-2 Achi , Kurashiki Okayama 710-0055 , Nhật Bản

Khách sạn gần Bảo tàng Nghệ thuật Ohara, Đền Achi và Sân vận động Muscat.




*HOTEL RESOL KURASHIKI*

Giá: từ 60$

Khách sạn Resol Kurashiki đi bộ 5 phút từ khu phố Bikan lịch sử nổi tiếng, đi bộ 10 phút từ ga tàu JR Kurashiki và đi bộ 5 phút từ Ohara Bảo tàng. Phòng lớn, sạch sẽ và thoải mái.

----------

